# go native



## hhtt

Go native: Adopt the inferior civilization of the people among whom one lives.

Yukarıdaki tanıma göre "*go native" *Türkçe karşılığı nedir?

Teşekkürler?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Yereli Tercih Et !


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

'go native' derken WR'ın sözlüğünde bulduğum şu anlamları kastediyor musunuz?



> 9. *go native,* [no object] to adopt the behavior and dress of a surrounding culture.
> 
> 18. *go native,*to adopt or affect the manners or way of life of a place or environment that is different from one's own, esp. a less developed country.




Öyleyse, bence 'yerlisi gibi olmak' ya da 'yerlileşmek' olur.


----------



## hhtt

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> 'go native' derken WR'ın sözlüğünde bulduğum şu anlamları kastediyor musunuz?
> 
> Öyleyse, bence 'yerlisi gibi olmak' ya da 'yerlileşmek' olur.



Evet, gerçektenten de doğru anlamı sizin verdiğiniz olmalıdır. Peki *"inferior civilization" *ne anlama gelir?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

inferior civ. ---> Alt düzey uygarlığı


----------



## Muttaki

Inferior civilization = aşağı seviye medeniyet.

Yani burada "Yereli tercih et" denirken yerel olanın aşağı/düşük seviyeli bir şey olduğu söylenmiş.


----------



## hhtt

Muttaki said:


> Inferior civilization = aşağı seviye medeniyet.
> 
> Yani burada "Yereli tercih et" denirken yerel olanın aşağı/düşük seviyeli bir şey olduğu söylenmiş.



Go native derken, tercih etmek değil de dönüşmek/olmak/haline gelmek gibi bir anlam yok mu?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## turgayevski

Evet öyle bir anlamı var gözüküyor. Benimsemek, etkilenmek, gibi görünmek vs. Sen de yerlileş gibi bir şey belki. Yereli benimse ya da sen de yerli ol, onlar gibi davran denilebilir yine de tercih etmek çok da farklı değil aslında.

şöyle bir açıklama buldum:
"go native, Informal. to adopt or affect the manners or way of life of a place or environment that is different from one's own, especially a less developed country:
After living on the island for a year, we went native and began to wear the local costume."

hatta burada "... yerli gibi takılmaya başlayıp..." denebilir.


----------



## proceed

O tanimlardan asimile olmak bile cikabilir


----------



## hhtt

proceed said:


> O tanimlardan asimile olmak bile cikabilir



Belki çıkarılabilirdi ama adopt adapte olmak/entegre olmak gibi bir şey olmalıdır, değil mi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## proceed

Adopt ve adapt farkli fiillerdir.
Adopt benimsemek ve kabul etmek manasinda kullanilan bir fiil


----------

